# suse 7.0 - installation -  parameter für modul



## Alexander Schuc (12. Januar 2002)

hiho,.. hab da ein kleines problemchen..
für die installation von suse 7.0 müsste ich ein netzwerkkartenmodul laden..

das modul ist vorhanden (NE 2000 / 1000 ISA) nur verlangt es nen parameter .. und alle die ich eingebe sind falsch.. *g*

kann wer helfen..?

thx im voraus.. 

mfg,
crazy-weasel


----------



## nojo (25. Januar 2002)

*ne 2000*

hai,
klingt nach jumper auffer netzwerkkarte.
also so konfigurieren wie die jumper gesteckt sind


nojo


----------

